# Wigston leisure centre - May 14



## Northantz_Urbex (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey people its been a while since iv posted anything but work has been really busy and just trying to find the time to go through the pictures edit and upload them but i found some spare time to start to upload some of the pics from around 10 locations i have been too recently  This building was closed due to a new up to date 6 lane swimming pool and facilities tol be built in its place it was a bit trashed when i went but not as bad as i have seen recently  nice little mooch for an hour the slide being the fun part obviously  visited back at the begging of may,any way on with some pics 









































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 22, 2014)

Excellent mate..lovely photos thank you.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 22, 2014)

I do like this place good stuff, must find some time to see it before it all goes very very downhill


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jun 23, 2014)

Excellent pics, thank you!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ace photos.


----------



## krela (Jun 23, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> I do like this place good stuff, must find some time to see it before it all goes very very downhill



I thought it already had? Big fire there a couple of weeks back wasn't there?


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 23, 2014)

krela said:


> I thought it already had? Big fire there a couple of weeks back wasn't there?



You are very right there Krela

http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/e...g-pool-blaze/story-21175466-detail/story.html


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Jun 23, 2014)

jeez didnt know about the fire thats not good


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2014)

What a lovely space! 
Great clean shots, thank for sharing!


----------



## intern (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice photos, great report


----------



## goldiecliff (Sep 26, 2014)

Wigston Swimming Baths is no more - its now been demolished.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 26, 2014)

Good work and good job you got in there when you did fella...


----------

